

AWS Instance Connectivity issues in US-WEST-2 - rabidonrails
http://status.aws.amazon.com/

======
rabidonrails
Update from AWS: 12:21 PM PDT We can confirm that we are seeing increased
error rates and latencies for the EC2 APIs as well as connectivity issues for
some instances in a single Availability Zone in the US-WEST-2 Region. Some EBS
volumes are also experiencing degraded performance within the same
Availability Zone. We are working on resolving the issue.

------
carlf79
Our ELB instance stopped responding entirely. Made a replacement instance and
none of the web servers would come up healthy. Ended up reusing an ELB
instance we had for another purpose to band aid the issue.

------
dabit
Yup, our EC2 instance on US-WEST-2 can't connect to our RDS server.

